# برنامج عن البترول ايوه برنامج عن البترول



## shekomadried (14 مارس 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]برنامج عالم النفط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](اول برنامج عن النفط في مصر والوطن العربي )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصف البرنامج:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]البرنامج شعاره [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علم ومعرفة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والبرنامج بيتكلم عن كل ما يخص البترول من اول ما ظهر البترول الى الان من اخباره [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واحتياجات سوق العمل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والتكنولوجيا الجديدة الخاصة بيه و مراحل انتاجه وكل ما يخص البترول من قريب او بعيد ببساطه هتعرفوا ان شاء لله كل اسرار وخبايا هذا القطاع وده لينك هيعرفكوا بشكل مختصر عن هدف البرنامج

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWx**4**KjiZ**5**TU*

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]البرنامج بدأ يوم 5/1/2010 وتم تصوير 10 حلقات على قناة الخليجية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ومواعيد البرنامج الساعة 7:30 مساء يوم الثلاثاء والاعادة الساعة 1:15 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فجر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يوم السبت

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البرنامج استضاف شخصيات مميزة جدا منهم

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]د: وفيق مشرف ( مستشار بترولي بشركة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صحاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للغاز و الزيت ) ( من الشخصيات الممتعة جدا جدا سواء على المستوى العلمي او على المستوى الشخصي )

[/FONT]*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olIQeZ1BPpE
​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5dLArcZiGs
​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOuX71PVAhs

​ 2- *[FONT=&quot]أ. د: أمين مبارك ( أستاذ الطاقة بهندسة القاهرة والرئيس السابق للجنة الصناعة والطاقة بمجلس الشعب )

[/FONT]*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-jroGZAots

​ *[FONT=&quot]3-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أ: أحمد حمدي البمبي ( أ مساعد [/FONT]**Reservoir Eng**[FONT=&quot] بجامعة القاهرة )


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]د. م: محمد غريب ( المدير الفني التنفيذي لعمليات الرفع الصناعي[/FONT]** - **SPE**[FONT=&quot] )


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- م: ممدوح محفوظ ( عضو الجمعية العالمية لمهندسي البترول [/FONT]**SPE**[FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]م: مؤمن مدكور (مستشار جيزفيزيقي بقطاع البترول ويعمل بشركة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوكس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لخدمات استكشاف البترول )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وده جزء من الحلقة مع م :مؤمن مدكور في معالجة البيانات السيزمية كأحد خطوات البحث عن البترول

[/FONT]*​ *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v50ab0yWTI*

​ *[FONT=&quot]6-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]م :علي بكر ( مدير [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاستكشاف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاقليمي بشركة [/FONT]**IPR**[FONT=&quot]وعمل سابقا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالهيئة العامة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وشركة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اباتشي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشخصيات تانية كتير ........


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والحلقة القادمة هيكون ضيف الحلقة الاستاذ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سامي شاهين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للمرة التالة على التوالي ( خبير الاتفاقيات البترولية المصرية ) (الحلقتين الى فاتوا قمة في الابداع والروعة )


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد كده هتكون البداية في [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اولى عمليات الحفر


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة في جزء خاص من كل حلقة عن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]HSE [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والفقرة اسمها كلام عن السلامة

[/FONT]*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJGGwXEY1mk

​ *[FONT=&quot]ان شاء لله هحاول الفترة الجاية ارفعلكوا حلقات المهندس مؤمن مدكور والمهندس علي بكر لانها بجد من الحلقات التي لاتقل روعة عن حلقات الدكتور وفيق والدكتور امين مبارك والاستاذ سامي شاهين

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] اه قبل ما انسي بقي ده ايميل البرنامج[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ده عشان اي سؤال و اي رأي وعيش بقي في اسئلتك مع مقدم البرنامج .( فرصة ياشباب تستخدموا الايميل ده كويس جدا )[/FONT]*
مقدم البرنامج الاستاذ ياسر سلامة من الشخصيات ذاااااااااات الصدر الرحب بأي سؤال او استفسار وربنا يكرمه يارب ويكرمكوا ان شاء لله​ *[FONT=&quot]وكمان تردد القناة 10795 (عمودي) نايل سات


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانشاء الله هيبقى في موقع للبرنامج هيترفع عليه كل الحلقات مجانا قريبا ان شاء لله


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودي مني هدية صغيرة فيديو عجبني جدا جدا على اليوتيوب يارب يعجبكوا 
[/FONT]*​ *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOMgDbcA84A*​ *[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]*​


----------



## shekomadried (15 مارس 2010)

*اللينك ده فيه جزء متصور من داخل الحقول بيوضح عمليات البحث عن الابار ( البحث السيزمي سيبوكوا من الكلمة الكبيرة دي) وكمان مدى معاناة العمالة في تللك الاجواء 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v50ab0yWTI*


----------



## shekomadried (16 مارس 2010)

على فكرة يا شباب انا ملاحظ ان في طائفة جديدة من البرامج زي واحد من الناس و عصير الكتب و عالم النفط اعتقد من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ان دي برامج بالفعل هادفه يعني مثلا برنامج واحد من الناس بيحل مشاكل وبالنسبة لبرنامج عصير الكتب انا شايفه برنامج بيفتح الافاق اما برنامج عالم النفط بيلقي الضوء على قطاع من اهم القطاعات في مصر وعلى الرغم من انه من اهم القطاعات مبنلاقيش حد بيتكلم عن القطاع ده ونجاح القطاع ده في كوادره البشرية الكوادر دي بقي بتظهر في برنامج عالم النفط فا دي فرصة اننا نتعلم من الناس دي و الواحد بيدوخ ورا الناس دي عشان يعرف معلومة كل الى اقدر اقوله ربنا يبارك في الناس دي بجد 
يا شباب الى يعرف اي برامج هادفة من دي بردوا ياريت يدلنا عليها


----------

